# Incident in Severna Park Saturday



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has the story behind something I saw yesterday.

Traffic stop, southbound Ritchie Hwy @ at Cypress Creek Rd in Severna Park, @ 1615hrs.

At first glance it looked like a routine drug bust. Small sedan, two worried looking black males, most of their trunk items spread out on the grass, LOTS of cops... 6+ cop cars and SUVs lights a flashin'.

When I drove by something didn't look right so when I came back by again 10 minutes later, I looked closer and realized what it was. ALL the cops were DNR police. No state or local, all DNR. 

They were looking through everything spread out on the grass, like they were looking for something small. In other words, they weren't looking for a deer taken out of season. This location isn't real close to the water and I didn't see any fish either.

Anybody have the story? Was an odd one.

thx....
.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bubba, I live near there, but haven't heard anything.

BTW, the MD DNR cops are state police, go thru the same training & have the same authority. They can stop you for any law violation they witness. I was told this by a DNR officer.

I've seen them stop cars for speeding, although I'd guess it don't happen real often. I drive a tractor trailer, and saw one stop a young guy on Rt 50 near Annapolis, who musta been doing about 80 or more. I was doing 65 and he passed me like I wasn't moving!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

bj,

Thanks. 
Yeah, I've seen them do normal cop things before too, but I found it odd that there were so many of them there without county or state representation. I was looking real close for DNR kinds of things, like a striper or deer parts or something. Didn't see anything.

Was in the left turn lane to east Cypress Creek off of 2. Because the car in question was sitting on the turn light car sensor, I had plenty of time sitting there across the intersection... to be nosey.  
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Boi that's a Classic Assumption - ROUTINE DRUG BUST*



BubbaBlue said:


> *At first glance it looked like a routine drug bust. Small sedan, two worried looking black males*, most of their trunk items spread out on the grass, LOTS of cops... 6+ cop cars and SUVs lights a flashin'.
> 
> .


So, I guess whenever you see any Two Young Black males pulled over and their trunk get'n torn to shreds, it's a regular COPS drup bust.

Boi, you're a genious, a F&*#[email protected]! Genious!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> So, I guess whenever you see any Two Young Black males pulled over and their trunk get'n torn to shreds, it's a regular COPS drup bust.
> 
> Boi, you're a genious, a F&*#[email protected]! Genious!



two asian/white/hispanic/yes even black males in a car with their shtuff on the side of the road, 3 le vehicles behind it. yeah i consider that a felony stop and generally guns and drugs is what i think of. 

i dont care who it is, if its an old lady, if i see police do a felony stop i do ASSUME they are doing something wrong. Bubba is not what you are portraying him to be. I think its silly for you to say because he said black its a racial issue... guess what LE uses terms like WM, BM, guess what... they stand for White Male, Black Male. Bubba was not "interpreting" what he saw, he was DESCRIBING... if i see two WHITE guys break in my house, im going to tell the cops it was TWO WHITE guys, and then its not racial right? because I said the majority's color???

Sensitivity's cool man, just dont assume people are being racist or ignorant. He described the gentleman no differently than LE would have. Again I'll reaffirm, Bubba aint the type a dood that thinks like that.

yeah and by the way, im not white, and i was about 2 minutes away from being a virginia state police recruit.

neil


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

> yeah and by the way, im not white, and i was about 2 minutes away from being a virginia state police recruit.


it was the bl's? right?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Neil. 

Yeah I was describing the incident in case someone knew the story. It could've been two worried white guys with their crap spread out on the median, and I would've felt the same way. 

Huntsman, you got that one wrong. I'm one of the least bigoted folks you're likely to meet. 

cheers...
.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I've dealt with BubbaBlue and he was very easy to deal with. thanks for the reels still havn't fished yet. the report in the FL forum I had brought one of the reels for but didn't fish at all


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Huntsman*

Bubba is my bro. No doubt. I hope you can let that sensitivity go for a bit. Ya see I know him quite well and because I do It never even crossed my mind that his observation was anything but proper. 

Stretch forth the hand of fellowship and offer my brother an apology. See I know you too and I know you are the man I suspect you are.

We are where this stuff has got to stop! Until you know someone is faking you should give a man the benifit of the doubt


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

*funny but best kept unsaid*

The orginal issue was interesting, the racial turn became even more interesting. However there was some potential humor in some of it...for instance....There were these three men on the roof edge of this building. One was a.....surfcaster, the other a...... pier fishermen and the last one fished boats only. All three fishermen jumped at the same time....who landed first? .....



AlinerMd


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> So, I guess whenever you see any Two Young Black males pulled over and their trunk get'n torn to shreds, it's a regular COPS drup bust.
> 
> Boi, you're a genious, a F&*#[email protected]! Genious!


Automatically jumps to conclusions about ppl jumping to conclusions. Im hypocritical sometimes...but im not hypocritical about it


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Help, the paranoids are after me


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Everyone*

I KNOW WOULD GET NERVOUS WITH 6+ COP CARS WITH FLASHING LIGHTS BEHIND THEM. AS U ALL KNOW DWB(DRIVING WHILE BLACK) IS THE NUMBER ONE EXCUSE FOR POLICE TO PULL YOU OVER. AS A VICTIM OF DWB ITS NO JOKING MATTER B/C IN AN INSTANT YOUR FREEDOMS ARE VIOLATED AND YOU ARE THE ONE WRONGED BY THE SAME PERSON SWORN TO PROTECT AND SERVE YOU. IM NOT SAYING THESE 2 ARE INNOCENT OR GUILTY. JUST SAYING I WOULD HAVE BEEN NERVOUS TOO. LIKE IT OR NOT THATS HOW THE GOOD OLE USA IS. AND BY THE WAY THE EXCUSE USED TO ME WAS I FIT THE DESCRIPTION OF A ROBBERY SUSPECT IN THE AREA " BM 18-25 AND 6' TALL 150 -180LBS " BIG JOKE IM 6'6" 220 HAD ON A SUIT COMING FROM CHURCH. NOW AS FAR AS BUBBA GOES NEVER MET HIM DONT KNOW HIM BUT HE SEEMS LIKE A DECENT MAN WHO WAS DESCRIBING WHAT HE "SAW". I THINK THE PROBLEM BJ HAD WAS WITH YOUR DESCRIPTION AND AND THE CORRELATION OF DRUG BUST AND 2 BLACK MALES. WOULDNT IT BEEN JUST AS EASY TO SAY YOU SAW 2 MEN IN THE BACK SEAT LOOKING WORRIED? DOES EVERTHING HAVE TO BE "COLOR" CODED? I HOPE THIS CAN DEFUSE THE RACE CARD FOR U N BJ


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Mandingo got it right, now both of you kiss and make up.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

MANDINGO said:


> I KNOW WOULD GET NERVOUS WITH 6+ COP CARS WITH FLASHING LIGHTS BEHIND THEM. AS U ALL KNOW DWB(DRIVING WHILE BLACK) IS THE NUMBER ONE EXCUSE FOR POLICE TO PULL YOU OVER. AS A VICTIM OF DWB ITS NO JOKING MATTER B/C IN AN INSTANT YOUR FREEDOMS ARE VIOLATED AND YOU ARE THE ONE WRONGED BY THE SAME PERSON SWORN TO PROTECT AND SERVE YOU. IM NOT SAYING THESE 2 ARE INNOCENT OR GUILTY. JUST SAYING I WOULD HAVE BEEN NERVOUS TOO. LIKE IT OR NOT THATS HOW THE GOOD OLE USA IS. AND BY THE WAY THE EXCUSE USED TO ME WAS I FIT THE DESCRIPTION OF A ROBBERY SUSPECT IN THE AREA " BM 18-25 AND 6' TALL 150 -180LBS " BIG JOKE IM 6'6" 220 HAD ON A SUIT COMING FROM CHURCH. NOW AS FAR AS BUBBA GOES NEVER MET HIM DONT KNOW HIM BUT HE SEEMS LIKE A DECENT MAN WHO WAS DESCRIBING WHAT HE "SAW". I THINK THE PROBLEM BJ HAD WAS WITH YOUR DESCRIPTION AND AND THE CORRELATION OF DRUG BUST AND 2 BLACK MALES. WOULDNT IT BEEN JUST AS EASY TO SAY YOU SAW 2 MEN IN THE BACK SEAT LOOKING WORRIED? DOES EVERTHING HAVE TO BE "COLOR" CODED? I HOPE THIS CAN DEFUSE THE RACE CARD FOR U N BJ



He got **** right im a cop and i have NEVER EVER pulled someone for being black. In face I have been in my fiance's city(different jurisdiction) and stopped myself because I fit the description of a suspect. I am so sick of African Americans playing the race card it ain't even funny. Listen you don't like how business is done, you need to get on your fellow African Americans about looking suspicious even when they aren't.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Redneckranger*



redneckranger said:


> He got **** right im a cop and i have NEVER EVER pulled someone for being black. In face I have been in my fiance's city(different jurisdiction) and stopped myself because I fit the description of a suspect. I am so sick of African Americans playing the race card it ain't even funny. Listen you don't like how business is done, you need to get on your fellow African Americans about looking suspicious even when they aren't.


YOU R TIRED AND SO AM I OF ******** SUCH AS YOURSELF SAYING ITS A RACE CARD AND THESE THING DONT HAPPEN. WELL THEY DO EVERYDAY. JUST CHECK THE STATS "MR POLICEMAN". MAYBE IF YOU GOT OF DUNKIN DONUTS PARKING LOT U WOULD SEE THE REAL WORLD AND IT AINT GLAZED!AS FOR LOOKING SUSPICIOUS THATS IN THE EYE OF THE ACCUSER....WHO JUST HAPPENS TO BE REPRESENTING THE LAW. I NEVER SEE A NEWS INCIDENT WITH A CAUCASIAN BEING BEATEN WHILE IN POLICE CUSTODY...HMMMMM WHY IS THAT REDNECKRANGER....DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS?????


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

MANDINGO said:


> YOU R TIRED AND SO AM I OF ******** SUCH AS YOURSELF SAYING ITS A RACE CARD AND THESE THING DONT HAPPEN. WELL THEY DO EVERYDAY. JUST CHECK THE STATS "MR POLICEMAN". MAYBE IF YOU GOT OF DUNKIN DONUTS PARKING LOT U WOULD SEE THE REAL WORLD AND IT AINT GLAZED!



All my civilian complaints have been made by whities such as myself. The african-americans on my patrol by me coffee if they see me at the store cuz they know i won't fuck'em over


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

say something now


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Aight I'll say something... 

There's a time and a place for this kind of discussion. Obviously everyone knows this is a fishing site. If you don't have anything to say about fishing, don't say it.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

all i was saying is me and the cops i know do our jobs to the best of our abilities. We stop we get cursed at. We arrest a man and he's black its beacause we are racist. We arrest a white man we are dumbasses. Most African Americans I see and watch roll down the street with music up too load, looking like gangbangers. I have never stopped or arrested anyone without good cause or a warrant.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Credit To You*



redneckranger said:


> All my civilian complaints have been made by whities such as myself. The african-americans on my patrol by me coffee if they see me at the store cuz they know i won't fuck'em over


BUT I LIVED DOWN THERE IN HAMPTON AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT PROFILING HAPPENS DOWN THERE AS WELL. ATTORNEY JACK RICE HAD TO REPRESENT ME IN AGAINST GOOD OLD NNPD. HE CAUGHT THE GOOL OLE BOY IN BLUE IN 2 LIES. WON MY CASE AND MY RESPECT OF JUSTICE BEING SERVED. AS FAR AS THE COFFEE YOU MAY BE RIGHT OR THEY DONT WANT TO GET FUCKED OVER SOME OTHER TIME. HOWEVER YOU HAVE PROVED A POINT. GOOD COPS BAD COPS AND DUMBASS COPS THAT MAKE IT HARD FOR THE REST.:--| NNPD


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

MANDINGO said:


> BUT I LIVED DOWN THERE IN HAMPTON AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT PROFILING HAPPENS DOWN THERE AS WELL. ATTORNEY JACK RICE HAD TO REPRESENT ME IN AGAINST GOOD OLD NNPD. HE CAUGHT THE GOOL OLE BOY IN BLUE IN 2 LIES. WON MY CASE AND MY RESPECT OF JUSTICE BEING SERVED. AS FAR AS THE COFFEE YOU MAY BE RIGHT OR THEY DONT WANT TO GET FUCKED OVER SOME OTHER TIME. HOWEVER YOU HAVE PROVED A POINT. GOOD COPS BAD COPS AND DUMBASS COPS THAT MAKE IT HARD FOR THE REST.:--| NNPD


i don't work for HPD or NNPD i work for James City CO. I know those guys are asswipes they harrass me too when they see me.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Last time I looked the fish didn't seem to care what the hell you looked like or talked like or who even had the bigger pole =). Lets just shutup and fish. If you all don't stop, Mr Flea will be shutting this topic down so lets save hime some trouble all right!

--
I fish therefore I am

------- New Bumber Stciker idea ---------

Surf fisherman have LONGER poles !


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*But*



> ------- New Bumber Stciker idea ---------
> 
> Surf fisherman have LONGER poles !



Distance Caster have longer ones


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

lol i have a long pole and know how to use it


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

OK, let's break it up. Keep on moving....
there aint nothing to see here.....

Come on down to the lounge and have
a beer.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

you buyin


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am sorry, do I know you...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i c how it is


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Genius Consensus*

Well to see the confronts of beliefs never seems to amaze or delight in any circumstance. The reasoning behind my response was in the exact perspective of what was stated by MAND... Some friends and myself were placed in that same situation. Cops pulling me over, for what reason, O - My car fit the description of a vehicle that had been involved in a felony hit and run.. BUT... my car had no evidence of damage and on top of it we didn't even fit the description of the people that were driving the target vehicle (hmmmm... which would be the nations majority)..... So, how can you F#$% that up.. With Ignorant Cops it's E-Z... not all are but hell it seems that they outnumber the rest, evidence of one poster all ready - by me coffee... LOL.. Another Genius in the mix. 

Anyways I have no problem w/ ole Blue Boi, but to categorized it as a Routine Drug Bust was out of context. Now Hey, as ole rednecky said most of the African Americans he knows come from California...    . Isn't that where all the gangbangers live...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*On My Way Tap Sounds Like An Excellent Idea*



Talapia said:


> OK, let's break it up. Keep on moving....
> there aint nothing to see here.....
> 
> Come on down to the lounge and have
> a beer.


1ST ROUNDS ON ME TAP EMPTY YA PM I WANNA SEND YA SUMTHN'


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Woohoo Free Booze


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Well any one have the scoop*

After all that...
Does anyone know what happeded? I'd be excited to hear if DNR made a poaching stop of anykind. Will have to check the police blotter or something.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I dislike everyone equally.  

I am an Equal Opportunity Bigot.

Don't like Crackers, Messicans, Plips, Brothas, and ESPECIALLY them damn Asians.  

Everyone needs to chill out and realize no foul was intended.

Put that race card back in your pocket.


----------

